# More Key Departures Reportedly At Infinity Ward



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*More Key Departures Reportedly At Infinity Ward
*
*Two lead developers no longer with the studio.
*by Jim Reilly
*
April 5, 2010* - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 developer Infinity Ward has lost two more key members. 

Lead Designer Todd Alderman and Lead Software Engineer Francesco Gigliotti are no longer with the company, according to the pair's recently updated LinkedIn profiles. The reason for their departure is not yet known at this time. A source close to the studio told *Kotaku* that both Alderman and Gigliotti have resigned, though that information has yet to be confirmed. 

Alderman and Gigliotti spent nearly eight years together at Infinity Ward. According to Alderman's profile, he primarily focused on developing the studio's multiplayer portions of their games, which date back to the original Call of Duty released in 2003. 







This news comes just one month after publisher Activision sacked studio founders Vince Zampella and Jason West for breach of contract, though the exact details and reasoning of their firings remain unknown. Zampella and West shortly thereafter *filed a lawsuit* against Activision over the rights of the Call of Duty series, which is still ongoing. 

IGN has contacted Activision and Infinity Ward for comment. We'll update this story when we hear more.

Source: IGN


----------

